# Eastern Lake Erie to Lake St. Clair



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Starting May 2nd I will be foucusing my effort to smallmouth bass fishing from fishing for chromers. I am willing to travel from Eastern Lake Erie Shores to Anchor Bay on Lake St. Clair. What kind of info can you guys offerf up to me for these types of water. Its been about three years since going specificaly for smallmouth. Any advise on any of this water would be appreciated. I know the starters but some good locations in St. Clair would start my year off great.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I don't know much about HOW to fish for steeelhead but I know there are ALOT more in the Eastern/Central Basins.


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

No worries on the Steelhead I have caught more than my fair share so far but I am looking to really gear my time towards smallmouths in St. Clair & Lake Erie this summer.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Spend the majority of the time fishing Erie. I'll now drive East every day if I had the chance where I used to prefer Westen basin, Pelee, Canada shoreline. Presque Isle to Buffalo in my opinion is the hottest area on Erie.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have fished presquisle for about 10 years and I have noticed a steady decline in the numbers of smallies.We used to easily catch bass all day on a good weather day but now it's off and on and I know that area pretty well.I really believe the massive numbers of Gobies has affected the the spawn severly.I have noticed the bass still there are BIG but just not the numbers and it seems to be worse every year.We also used to tear them up in the Bay mid May through June,both smallies and tons of big rockbass but that has also really declined.I no longer come home with a raw thumb after a weekend there.I have heard that Buffalo is still hot but I have never been there.I also here St Clair has good numbers of 2-3lb smallies.Even though the bass fishing has slowed way down in Erie,it is still better than any reservoir I know of


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

st. clair has been on fire the last couple of years, consistent 18-20lb bags have been coming out of the lake all season long. most of the guys in the flw top 10 last year were fishing st. clair. kevin long finished 2nd and he was fishing out in the middle of clair. also, dont count out the detriot river mouth on erie or even brest bay in the spring. i think the fish are still out there (erie) but in the summer the fish suspend and feed on baitfish and moving around alot making it ultra tough to catch those fish.


----------

